# Doing Some Research



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone, after seeing Patti & Grimm's amazing results (and seeing everyone else's results with Raw), it was the last straw...I've got to get my pups on Raw! I've wanted to for a while, but thought it was more expensive and wasn't sure if I could handle all the preparing, but after reading it seems both those were wrong assumptions! I do have a few questions...

1. I see it says 2-3% of the dogs weight, so I come up with Katie at 75 lbs should be around 24 oz, and Titan (we believe he'll be around 90-95 lbs like his parents) should be fed 30 oz. Is that right? Now is that per meal, or total for the day? I would plan on feeding them twice a day (Titan 3 times until he's 6 months as we do now). 

2. I have looked up what each item means (RBM, MM, & OM) can you give me examples of each one? And what ratio/ammount should each be? I'm going to try to do a sample of a week's meal so I can see what the cost will be about locally for my 2 dogs, so I can start on convincing DH to get the dogs onto Raw. Also got to get a freezer for our basement! 

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Nikki,

RMBs - raw meaty bones (e.g.: chicken necks, turkey necks, chicken quarters, lamb necks, pork necks, duck backs, chicken backs)

MM - muscle meat (e.g.: beef heart, beef tongue, duck breast, chicken breast, chicken/duck/turkey gizzards)

OM - organ meat/offal (liver, kidney, lungs, etc)



(I love Pickles)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

http://providence.craigslist.org/zip/906799015.html

Here is a free freezer in your town.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Another suggestion - check out Yahoo Groups for a raw feeding group in your area.

If you search the groups by BARF there are 388 results. If you use Raw Feeding you get 300.

These people know where the good deals are in your area!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Goooood info, Lauri! 

Deals are the way to go!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> 
> 1. I see it says 2-3% of the dogs weight, so I come up with Katie at 75 lbs should be around 24 oz, and Titan (we believe he'll be around 90-95 lbs like his parents) should be fed 30 oz. Is that right? Now is that per meal, or total for the day? I would plan on feeding them twice a day (Titan 3 times until he's 6 months as we do now).


That is a good starting point for what to feed - but the exact amounts will depend on each dog and how active they are. You will have to adjust as you see fit. For example - my two are littermates and get the same amount of exercise. But, I feed my male approx 3% of his weight while my female only needs about 2.7% of her weight. You are really going to have to see what works and check their weight at the beginning to watch for any changes. Also, it is 2-3% for the entire day, not each meal.

I also HIGHLY recommend getting a freezer and finding bulk deals from a meat distributor. It will definitely help keep your costs down in the long run.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Good job Nikki, raw is the way to go. I spent mega $$$$ trying to find a dry food that would not produce pudding poops - now we have fabulous poops!!!

There are two places in Providence where I buy in bulk:

Warwick Poultry - 421-8500 - 46 Bath St.
Quality Beef - 25 Bath St.

Get a freezer and keep an eye out in the local supermarkets they always have deals going on. I got whole turkey today in Shaws for 48c a pound!!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the awesome advice! I just have one hurdle in front of me now...DH Jim. He's not convinced because the breeder said to us "Oh thats way expensive and hard to keep balanced". So I have some convincing to do, and I plan on showing him this board more this weekend. Hopefully he'll get on board with me!







Thanks!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Guess how I got started with Grimm on raw? I fed him some (okay, it's more costly!) prepared raw. Can you get to Middleboro, MA? They have Kanine Kraving there.. with the kindest, most wonderful, helpful dog-savvy GSD expert as distributor in that region.







She's beyond super! The K9 Kraving is W-O-N-D-E-R-F-U-L!! I began with that while I improved my raw research. When I was ready, I switched to DIY raw. 

Guess what? DIY raw is CHEAPER than kibble!! Plus-- get this-- no more mystery soft poops, no more mystery itching, no more hyperactivity...... 3 days into raw, and a MUCH CALMER dog. Now able to settle in the house and truly concentrate in training.

Good luck-- you can do this!!-- Go for it!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

AND you're picking a great time to start. Thanksgiving turkeys start going on sale about this week or next. Woo Hoo!







I buy several, hack up a couple and freeze them in pre-weighed packages. And I freeze a couple turkeys solid, for defrosting next spring. I finished up the last of Nov 2007 turkeys (and duck) about 4 months ago. 

SUCH a deal!

I also recommend stocking up on canned pumpkin if you're planning on feeding any veggies. This is a great time to get it about 1/2 off. Look for sales!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomAND you're picking a great time to start. Thanksgiving turkeys start going on sale about this week or next. Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just picked up 2 yesterday!









At Vons, we got 2 20+ lb turkeys for 6.88 each!!! It was limit 1 with a 25 dollar purchase - but at our store the original price of the turkey (which was approx $22) counted towards that $25 min. purchase). So we got one on our Vons Club Card and one on my Moms









Guess what my exciting Friday night will be spent doing?????


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The old "pretending not to know each other" trick? 

Cool. If Vons is having that sale, I need to head down to Safeway with Dh tonight. He'll be thrilled.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThe old "pretending not to know each other" trick?


Not even that...my parents are still in the Bay Area (they are coming down for a week tomorrow). I just called her up (knowing they weren't going to use their 1 turkey) to double check the phone numer attached to her Safeway club card so I could get her turkey and mentioned what I was going to use her card for. LOL Advantages of being an only child...


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

To help save money you can also go onto Freecycle, Craigslist or Kijiji and ask for freezer burnt meat and wild game that people are clearing out for this years hunt. We put an ad on Freecycle and ended up with 200lbs of beef and pork from a lady who had it sitting in her freezer since 2003 some of it since 1998. It is a little smelly but Link loves it. We also give chicken.


----------

